# terrible tradegy unfolding -school shooting in Connecticut



## Danielle_E. (Dec 14, 2012)

This kind of thing can't keep happening, this is soooo sad!!! :-(

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/12/14/15907407-26-dead-after-gunman-assaults-connecticut-elementary-school-official-says?lite


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been listening to this all morning it's terrible I can't even begin to imagine the pain all these families are experiencing. All I could do is pray for the families so that's what I have done. 

It's so scary thinking this could happen here, there, anywhere at anytime. 

It's more then sad... if anyone would like to discuss this here feel free just don't turn this into a post about gun control...not the time or place.

.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 14, 2012)

I just heard about this now. How horrible.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm at work but saw this on the internet

So very sad.....Prayers for all involved


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 14, 2012)

I just can't imagine what a parent of any child at this school would have gone through when they first heard the news and went running to the school :-(. If the reports are correct the children that died were from kindergarden to grade 4 :-( and some of the staff, Principle.... My heart goes out to everyone in that school and their families.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to go to town this morning, when I got home planned on getting my end of the year paper work done, was almost finished when this horror story came on.

American mothers are weeping for the lost children, and all of the victims of this mad man. How awful for the families involved. I've already been sending prayers. Too sad for words! Shame is, this type of thing is happening all too often, has me wondering what type of insanity is among us.

I had to go to town this morning, when I got home planned on getting my end of the year paper work done, was almost finished when this horror story came on.

American mothers are weeping for the lost children, and all of the victims of this mad man. How awful for the families involved. I've already been sending prayers. Too sad for words! Shame is, this type of thing is happening all too often, has me wondering what type of insanity is among us.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 14, 2012)

oh my goodness...

[updated at 3:22 p.m. ET] It appears that another member of the alleged shooter's family is dead. A senior law enforcement official familiar with the investigation says a brother of the alleged shooter was found dead in a home searched in Hoboken, New Jersey. We already knew Ryan Lanza's mother was found dead in the elementary school.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 14, 2012)

This is so sad. It's really hard to watch because I have a son in elementary school. I can't wait for him to come home from school so I can hug him and tell him how much I love him. The whole idea of this is so scary...


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 14, 2012)

It seems that he targeted his mother who was a kindergarden teacher at that school. Unfortunately he ended targeting some of the children in her class too :-(. There is alot of confusion coming out in the media. One is saying there is another dead individual in the Lanza residence in Newton and they say they have his younger brother in custody but on the other hand they are saying the other individual who is dead in the home is the brother.

What can schools do to protect against such things? It is getting to the point that you are going to have to surround schools with no climb fencing and keep it locked at all times or sorry Deb but at some point national dialogue is going to have to take place about guns perhaps as well or it will just keep happening with more frequency and I don't think that is acceptable to anyone, anywhere. These individuals who do such things are falling through the cracks of getting medical treatment for their mental health. What can be done to try and minimize this if anything?. You have the shooting in Oregon two days ago and now this one too.

They are warning parents to ensure young children are kept away from seeing or hearing about this on tv news today. I am sure going to ensure that Makayla doesn't see or hear about it. As it is she is worried about all this talk about the world ending on December 21st... I remember at that age, we were sheltered and so naive about things, you were allowed to be kids. I wouldn't want to be a child in this day and age.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 14, 2012)

My husband didn't hear about this until just now, as he just got home from work. I'm watching a grown man shed tears, as was our President when he spoke today. I'm afraid that gun control at this point won't work as so many already have hand guns. I know personally that we only have hunting rifles here, but you never know who has a concealed hand gun. I wish I had answers as to how to end this, as it seems to happen way too often. My personal thoughts are that there is no more fear of God. Not to say that if you don't believe is wrong, it just seems to me that the almighty has been taken out of so many lives that this crazy people feel that they won't have to suffer any consequenses. Maybe there have always been insane people that want to feel all powerful or just don't care about anyone elses life except there own, and then since they take their own life after the fact, they mustn't care about that either. I don't know, I can't figure out the crazy's, I'll never understand as long as I live how someone can be so horrable as tto take the life of child.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart is breaking - as a parent and a teacher. Todd and I were just talking about this and he shared something I didn't know. He said, "I keep Olivia's old ball bat in my classroom. The kids ask me about it, and I tell them, if anyone tries to get in here to hurt anyone, they will have to come through me." I know he means it - just like every other teacher I know, including myself, would do anything to keep those kids safe. While they are with us - they are OUR kids and we would protect them with our life. All of those teachers today are heroes!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart breaks for those involved. I just can not fathom the pain those parents must be going through.

This affects me on so many levels as I too work at an elementary school, and while we take precautions (metal bars, tall perimeter fencing), there's just no way we would be able to prevent a tragedy if someone wanted to commit it bad enough. Now days, we have to watch the kids as closely as we do campus visitors.

I hate to admit it but I have a child killer in my family, who is out living a wonderful life amongst us. How an adult could ever become so evil to commit violence on a child is so far beyond me.


----------



## mickeymoto (Dec 14, 2012)

This is so so tragic and heartbreaking. I work in a school and my husband is a school police officer. We fear this every single day. My heart is breaking for the parents, relatives and friends of those that lost their lives. Everyone, please take a moment to hold and love those close to us.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got out of school when I was told by my mom. These poor kids are surely tramatized. In the future, we are probably going to have to lock doors, have fences, metal detectors at the doors, like a daily lockdown. It may seem like prison, but it can save lives, if it happens again. How many more cases like this has to happen before there is something done?

So many cases like this has happen in the past year, and its so tragic. My brother was actually at the Colorado theater with his girlfriend a couple days before the mass shooting. My prayers are with everyone who was affected by this horrible event.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw this on facebook--it made me mad because some people were fighting about gun control.

My heart goes out to all of those fathers, mothers, and children and others involved. Its so heart breaking. I never cry, but I really teared up about this. Its so sad--why do people do this? two years ago and a local middle school here, two 12 year olds went into the school with guns but thankfully, they were caught in time and no one got hurt. School shootings happen all the time and its so sad. I'v been praying so much for these people. I really hope they were believers and are in heaven now.


----------



## Carriage (Dec 15, 2012)

"My personal thoughts are that there is no more fear of God."

Yes Miss Rose, Nail, meet head.

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Dec 15, 2012)

"I really hope they were believers and are in heaven now."

You and I both.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a situation that is awful beyond words. It also shows that you cannot regulate crazy. This school had many "safety nets" in place but this still happened because crazy has no regard for rules and regulation


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 15, 2012)

Not sure, at that age, that anyone would think to ask if they were "believers"- they were children. If there is a heaven, they are in it, end of story.

Not going to start a debate on gun control, most certainly, but I will tell you that when this same situation happened here, in Dunblane, the killer was a member of a local gun club and all his guns were legally bought. This is a country that does not arm it's Police force, and whose police force does not wish to be armed!

Some things you cannot legislate against.

Some things cannot be avoided, I am afraid.

It is so sad, so heart rendingly sad.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 15, 2012)

When my daughter got home from school yesterday, I gave her a great big hug......and she hugged back. (Being a teenager she sometimes does the "Oh MOM" thing.)

She told me that when the news hit at her high school, the principal decided to conduct three separate lockdown drills during the rest of the day.

There was already a planned assembly for the last class period and the principal called for a moment of silence at the beginning of it.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 15, 2012)

Just think of those presents under the tree waiting for the children but there will be no little hands to open them this Christmas. Its just so sad I can't imagine what they're family's are going through,


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 16, 2012)

My heart is certainly heavy for everyone suffering from this senseless act of a disturbed individual being so deranged as to execute several children (mostly all around the age of six years old) as well as the adults caring for them and educating them as well as the woman that brought him into this world. It re-enforces my opinion that society is crumbling right before our very eyes. Yes, there have always been and always will be mass murders. My town has the stigma of the infamous Phantom Killer from years ago. The thing now is there is just so much more feeding the frenzy of a mentally disturbed person as far as peer pressure and other factors.

We have been told that the forum rules do not allow us to discuss gun control, politics, or religion. Sooooo....I will stick to the rules here and the only thing I would add is that the media is at least getting some of the circumstances correct now. I am now hearing he killed his mother at home, he had his 24 year old brother's i.d. and he is himself a 20 year old, and that his mother did not work at the school, and that his dad did not live in CT but is however an employee of GE Capital.

What can we do as parents? Good question. Vote and vote on issues using your common sense. Keep your children monitored on how much time they spend watching tv and playing video games and by all means monitor what they are watching and playing. I am hearing that this guy was really into violent video games and I am not getting that info from the commonly known news media. They might be saying it...I just no longer tune into them. There is a video game out there called Far Cry that kids can play where they rack up points for violently killing people. Sick




and no doubt there are many other ones as well. Teach your children that good and evil both exist and teach them to recognize both. Do we really want to give our kids mind altering drugs like ridalyn (sp??) Parents should spend more quality time bonding with their children and teaching them right from wrong, loving them, encouraging them, cooking healthy food for them, making sure they get plenty of physical exercise, and just plain and simply becoming productive members of society instead of becoming a burden to their families and their community.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 16, 2012)

Limiting violent games, tv and even banning guns isn't going to fix the problem. Mental health issues are a big problem in society and they need to be taken seriously. Medication is sometimes necessary. It was said that this guy had personality issues, of which will never go away and can really only be treated and managed with medication.

Violent video games won't make a mentally healthy person go crazy, however a mentally instable person could be pushed over the edge by them.

The stigma of medication and mental health needs to go away so people are willing to get help.


----------



## WendyJ (Dec 16, 2012)

I read an article written by a mom who has a son who she feels is similar to Adam. Her position is a tough one. You can take a young adult to have an evaluation by a professional, and tell them you think they could become dangerous, and what will be done? Likely, nothing that will truly change anything. Psychiatric hospitals run on an overflow capacity as it is, and, even if there is space, it is extremely hard, if not impossible, to get someone committed for treatment on the basis of "what they might do in the future".

Did Adam's mom think he could be dangerous? I would hope not, or else she was highly negligent to allow him access to guns. But then, other weapons are readily available in our society, so the answer is moreso in identifying and treating mental health diseases. And anyone who has ever dealt with psychiatry diagnostics and treatments knows that this is hit or miss at best....taking a mentally ill person to different doctors often results in a different diagnosis and treatment regimen by each one, as it is much more subjective in nature than other fields of medicine.

Maybe other parents will come out of the woodwork now and say they fear their children have similar issues as Adam. And maybe our medical community will take them seriously. But my guess is that a) most parents are blind to this sort of potential in their kids, regardless of the signs and b) nothing will truly change regarding the help for parents with "problem kids".

http://anarchistsoccermom.blogspot.com/


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 17, 2012)

It was difficult sending my kids off this morning, there was deffinately an extra long hug and an extra "I love you". Later it hit me like a ton of bricks, and I am not asking for anyone to argue or debate, but in my heart, I have prayed for these families and community, like so many millions across this country. Without getting too into the subject, and sadly not wanting it deleted, I am humbled beyond words to know that there were members among that school that put themselves before those children, such a selfless act, an act that saved many of those kids in my eyes. To quote Forest Gump, There is just no way that I can personally accept "that we all just float around accidental-like on a breeze".


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 17, 2012)

Tippy toeing through through the tulips of what we can say I will say that I totally agree with what you say Carolyn and even what you did not say.



My dad ended our phone conversation this weekend with an "I love you." I know this recent event is what prompted him to say that instead of his usual "I think I do" which is a joke he and my mom had for telling each other "I love you" back before we lost her.

Ashley, I have to agree with you on that banning guns is not going to fix the problem. As far as meds I have to say that would be the last resort imho. I believe the side effects are worse than the problem based on personal experience and first hand observation as well as information shared by friends. Homeopathic (as in natural herbs) and good nutrition as well as support from family, friends, and professionals should be exhausted before pharmaceuticals come in and "wallpaper" the person's outook on life.

Wendy, I had already read that lady's letter. We need to stop ignoring the elephant in the room (also known as the degradation of society). Thanks for posting it.

The pictures of the victims are starting to be posted on the internet. I saw one today that really touched my heart...a woman that obviously loved her big ole dog. I will post. And, if anyone sees the picture of a little girl names Allison I would like to see it. I have not seen it yet but she shares my July 3 birthday.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 17, 2012)

Just an FYI, we are working with a mini therapy non-profit in CT and with our County 4-H Office to offer to take some of our minis to Newtown. Many of the 4-Hers in our Club are about the same ages as the older kids in the Sandy Hook School (8-10 years old).


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is Allison. She is so beautiful I cried when I found this.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there any explanation of why he did this (I make it always a point to never, ever repeat the perpetrators name, btw as often part of why they do it is to be remembered- if we purposely forget them it makes a small point.) This might go some way towards suggesting some sort of preventative? I have been watching the news and following the follow up- have you seen the NRA's answer? This whole thing is a tragedy but one thing is absolutely clear- whatever the answer, if, indeed there is one, it is _not _clear cut and it is _not _going to be easy.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 21, 2012)

Jane, the latest about "why" was that the killer had a mental disorder that his mother had been trying to deal with all of his life. It was getting worse, so she was looking into trying to get him into a facility of some kind. He found out about it and snapped. He also felt his mother cared more for the school she volunteered at than him. So he killed her first and then went to the school.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 21, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Is there any explanation of why he did this (I make it always a point to never, ever repeat the perpetrators name, btw as often part of why they do it is to be remembered- if we purposely forget them it makes a small point.) This might go some way towards suggesting some sort of preventative? I have been watching the news and following the follow up- have you seen the NRA's answer? This whole thing is a tragedy but one thing is absolutely clear- whatever the answer, if, indeed there is one, it is _not _clear cut and it is _not _going to be easy.


Jane you are absolutely correct about not giving the infamy to this individual. I saw his photo on a tabloid at the checkout at the grocery store today. Made me sick. One response I did hear last week, not by the NRA, but in general was there are so many military personnel that are let go once there term is fullfillled, they come back from over seas and no longer have a purpose. It was stated to employ the appropriate ones with the correct background at public schools. I don't know the right or wrong answers, I am pro gun, but do have issues with the public use of certain models, it is a slippery slope to traverse, and at what point does the government draw the line on either side of the argument?

What I do know is it is a very sad ordeal, I have cried every day for those victims, and could not blame those parents one bit if they personally never wanted to see another gun the rest of their lives.


----------



## WendyJ (Dec 25, 2012)

I just heard about a large group celebrities getting together to record an anti-gun commercial. My point is not to comment on people being anti-guns, because that's their right, but to say that I think anyone who hires armed bodyguards to protect them (which all celebrities do, at least on occasion if not round-the-clock) and then preaches "no guns", is a complete hypocrite. It would appear that they think they are more important than the rest of us....they should have guns protecting them, but we shouldn't have the right to have them to protect ourselves. The same with, for example, all of the Senators and even the President, who send their kids to private schools that have armed guards (Sidwell Friends School, where Obama's daughters go, has 11 fulltime armed guards and they are hiring a 12th). Again, people have the right to their own opinions and this isn't a gun/antigun comment, but if you're going to criticize the NRA for promoting armed guards in schools, you probably shouldn't be sending your own kids to schools with armed guards.

Wendy


----------



## Carriage (Dec 29, 2012)

"I am pro gun, but do have issues with the public use of certain models, it is a slippery slope to traverse, and at what point does the government draw the line on either side of the argument?"

Yes Miss Carolyn, very slippery. However you asked a good question," where does the gov draw the line?" The answer that was commonly known and held yesterday, lies buried today. The entire point was that gov had no say in the matter, period. Now there was and is a very good reason that "they" don't have a say in the matter, but I feel that I must honor Miss Debbie and leave it lie right there.

I am also in agreement with with Miss Wendy. I would like to point out however that the NRA is not what the "glancers" think it is. It has been a part of the "controlled opposition" for MANY years now. Many, many thousands of restrictive gun laws to date proves this point. A great many folk leave their lifetime memberships behind when they find out this truth.

Something very serious is amiss and has been since the Stockton shooting of many years ago. Look deeper, there is far more to the story of who is butchering our children and loved ones and further, why.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 2, 2013)

Far more indeed O Wise One. Well stated Carriage.


----------

